# عندما يدخل الشيطان بيـــن الــــزوج والزوجــــة........



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

*





عندما يدخل الشيطان
بيـــن الــــزوج والزوجــــة


إن الزواج مشروع إلهي أسسه الله في جنة عدن، ليكون نموذج لكل للارتباط المقدس بين الرجل والمرأة في كل عصر ومكان.. ولكون الشيطان يكره كل ترتيب يضعه الله، ويجتهد ليل ونهار ليفك هذا الارتباط ويحطم البيوت.


بعد مرور فترة زمنية على الزواج، يبحث الشيطان عن ثغرة يدخل منها ليفرق بين الزوج وزوجته.


هناك عوامل كثيرة قد يستخدمها الشيطان كأداة لتحقيق أغراضه الشريرة.


1. مشكلة عدم الإنجاب

تمثل مشكلة عدم الإنجاب أو العقم عند المرأة أو الرجل مشكلة يتدخل فيها الشيطان



2. اختلاف الثقافة

اختلاف التحصيل العلمي

فقد يكون أحد الطرفين متعلماً وحاصل على شهادة جامعية، والطرف الآخر غير متعلم أبداً. فهذا ينشئ فجوة، حيث كل طرف له من يتعامل معه ويظهر هذا الفرق في الزيارات أو الجلسات مع العائلات أو الأصدقاء، فلو افترضنا أن الزوج طبيب وزوجته غير متعلمة، فسيشعر بالإحراج عندما يتحدث وسط زملائه بينما زوجته لا تعرف ما يتحدث به.


3-اختلافات اجتماعية

مثلا قد يكون الرجل من المدينة والمرأة من القرية أو بالعكس ، وهنا تنشأ خلافات تافهة قد يستخدمها الشيطان مثلا آداب الطعام،فمثلا تنزعج المرأة عندما تجلس للطعام مع زوجها وهو يأكل بيديه ولا يستخدم الملعقة او الشوكة أو عدم النظافة وعدم الاهتمام في ترتيب البيت، فينزعج الزوج عندما يرى البيت مهلهلا وزوجته غير معتنية في نفسها.


4. الاختلافات المادية

اختلاف دخل المرأة عن الرجل، فقد يكون دخل المرأة أعلى بكثير من رجلها، فيشعر الرجل بصغر النفس، وتشعر المراة أنها صاحبة الفضل على زوجها.


5. اختلاف الأعمار

عندما يكون فارق العمر كبير جداً بين الرجل والمرأة-يصل الرجل إلى مرحلة الشيخوخة بينما المرأة في عز شبابها، لا يحدد الكتاب المقدس كم يكون الفارق، لكن نرى إن أبونا إبراهيم كان يكبر سارة بعشر سنوات، وكان زواجهما ناجحا، وكان بوعز رجل في الأربعينيات عندما تزوج من راعوث التي كانت في بداية العشرينات وكان زواجهما ناجحاً.
 إن زيادة الفرق في السن تؤدى إلى زيادة الاختلافات في طريقة تفكير كل واحد.


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

*مشهد من الحياة


المشهد الأول:

الشيطان وأسلوبه مع الرجل







قد يأتي الشيطان بسهامه الشريرة هامساً للرجل بهذه الأفكار المسمومة ألا تعتقد إنك تسرعت وتزوجت؟ هل أنت أعمى؟ زوجتك ليست جميلة كباقي الفتيات ، ….



ثم يقود الشيطان الزوج لعمل سلسلة من المقارنات مع أزواج آخرين،

فيقول له انظر إلى فلان أنه أكبر منك لكنه أخذ فتاة أصغر منه بكثير، وصديقك الآخر اخذ امرأة لها مركز اجتماعي مرموق، أما زوجتك فليس لها مكان يذكر…

وأقاربك تزوجوا من نساء ثريات …. وأشياء أخرى …فيصير عند الزوج نوع من الندم، ويبدأ يردد مع نفسه عبارات سلبية،

لم اكن محظوظاً في زواجي، كان يوماً اسوداً، ومن هذه الثغرات يحصّل الشيطان وطأة قدم لكي يفرّق الأسرة، فمشاعر الزوج من الآن فصاعدا تكون قاسية،

ويعامل زوجته بخشونة ويضخم الشيطان له عيوب الزوجة، حتى وإن لم تكن عيوب!! ومن اتفه الأسباب
تحدث المشاكل ويقوم الزوج بإلقاء اللوم على زوجته

( كما فعل آدم وألقى باللوم على حواء ) ثم تنطفئ المحبة المتبادلة التي كانت متوهجة في بداية الزواج

*********************



المشهد الثاني

الشيطان وأسلوبه مع الزوجة







إن الشيطان يعرف الوتر الحساس للمرأة وهو المشاعر،


فيهمس لها ما هذه العيشة التي تعيشيها؟ كل يوم يوبخك زوجك، يتعامل معك بقسوة ، لا يحترمك، حتى متى ستبقين في جو الكآبة؟

ما هذا الزوج الذي لا يقدر تعبك في البيت ولا يقدر تربيتك للأولاد ؟ لقد أصبحت خدامة له وللبيت،







كـــــــل هــــــذه العبـــــارات هـــــي حطــــب لإيقــــاد النـــــار







وهنا إذا لم تنتبه الزوجة إن هذه حرب روحية يشنها الشيطان لتفتيت البيت وفصلها عن زوجها-وترفض تلك الأفكار،

فإنها ستقع في فخ ( الحرب الداخلية ) حرب الخصومات ، حرب التراشق بالكلمات بين الزوج والزوجة …



فيحدث بين الزوج وزوجته نوع من الغربة عن بعضهم. فيكون تعاملهم في البيت كتعامل المواطن مع الدوائر الحكومية!! ويتطور الوضع فتفضل الزوجة إن لا تعطي رجلها رغبته خاصة في الاقتراب منها، فتنطفئ المشاعر الجنسية عند المرأة، فتكره المرأة زوجها!!! فبعد ذلك يستغل الشيطان عدو أخر ( مخاتل) هو الطبيعة الفاسدة في الإنسان، فتنمو عند الرجل خطية الهوى ( جموح العاطفة) فيصبح له مشاعر غير طاهرة، ويفكر لو يستطيع ان يترك زوجته ويرتبط بأخرى، لكنني لابد أن احذر كل رجل قد يقرأ هذه المقالة بخطورة هذه الجريمة ( الطلاق )


فالكتاب يقول


"وهذا أيضاً ما ارتكبتم: لقد غرقتم مذبح الرب بالدموع، فأنتم تبكون وتنوحون لأنه لم يعد يُعير تقدماتكم انتباها أو يقبلها بمسرةٍ. وتتساءلون لماذا؟

لأن الرب كان شاهداً على العهد المقطوع بينك وبين زوجة صباك التي غدرت بها، مع أنا شريكتك وامرأة عهدك. ولم يقدم على ذلك أي واحد فيه بقيّة الروح.

وماذا طلب هذا الواحد( أي إبراهيم ) ؟ ذرية لله. لهذا حافظوا على أرواحكم ( عواطفكم)، ولا يغدر أحدٌ بزوجة صباه. ويقول الرب إله إسرائيل إني أمقت الطلاق وأمقت أن يغطي الرجل زوجته بجوره، كما يتغطى هو بثوبه. لذلك احترسوا على أنفسكم ولا تنكثوا عهداً" ( ملاخي13:2-16)


أختي الفاضلة إذا كنت ترين نفسك في هذه المقالة فأسرعي لإنقاذ زوجك، لإنقاذ بيتك.فالمرأة الحكيمة تبادر في إنقاذ بيتها حتى لو كان زوجها قاسيا ورديء الأعمال


1. ضعي هذا الأمر بالصلاة أمام الرب


2. كوني لطيفة مع زوجك حتى لو كان يعاملك بخشونة


3. اخضعي له في كل شيء


4. شجعيه بكلمات صادقة ونابعة من القلب، ولا تحاولي أن تُظهري له أي جانب من جوانب فشله في الحياة


5. ذكريه في العبارات الجميلة التي كان يقولها لك أثناء الخطوبة وفي بداية زواجكما وإنك لن تنسين تلك الكلمات، وهي تعني لك الكثير


6. اجتهدي أن تقرأي الكتاب المقدس يوميا معه


7. قبل أن يخرج للعمل قولي له: أريد أن أصلي لأجلك الآن، وهو واقف أمامك اطلبي بركة الرب عليه،
واشكري الرب لأجله


منقول للأمانة
*​


----------



## dodoz (29 يونيو 2010)

_ميرسى لييك_
_موضوع مهم لكل بيت مسيحى_
_نقدر به نتفادى مشكلالالات كتيرة احنا فى غنى عنها_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى لييك_
> _موضوع مهم لكل بيت مسيحى_
> _نقدر به نتفادى مشكلالالات كتيرة احنا فى غنى عنها_​


----------



## back_2_zero (30 يونيو 2010)

_*مووووووووووضووووووووع حلو اوى *_
_*ربنا يعوض تعبك *_​


----------



## candy shop (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااا

ومميز شكرااااااااااااا ابو تربو

حقيقى مجهود متميز 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااائعه
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> ومميز شكرااااااااااااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

موضوع  جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)




----------



## ميرنا (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع حلو جداا كلعادة


----------



## sparrow (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا ومتكامل 

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> _*مووووووووووضووووووووع حلو اوى *_
> _*ربنا يعوض تعبك *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> موضوع حلو جداا كلعادة


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> موضوع قيم جدا ومتكامل
> 
> شكرا لتعبك


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

ميررررررررسي ابوتربو
علي الموضوع المهم
ربنا يكفينا شره ويبعده عننا


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مميــــــز جداا

وأكثر من راااائع


شكرا جدا الرب معاكم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> ميررررررررسي ابوتربو
> علي الموضوع المهم
> ربنا يكفينا شره ويبعده عننا


آميـــــــــــن.


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مميــــــز جداا
> 
> وأكثر من راااائع
> 
> ...


----------

